# Don't understand



## hibiscus (Jul 30, 2012)

My partner cheated on me three months ago and after a lot of tears and long discussions we decided to give our relationship a second chance.

We have officially been back together for three weeks but during this time he hasnt wanted sex and hardly shows any affection. I know that he is under a lot of stress because his business is on the rocks but I would have thought he would have made more effort with me besides just holding my hand.
Am I being too hasty? The relationship is nearly a year old. I am confused.


----------



## hibiscus (Jul 30, 2012)

Oops sorry . I posted this twice. How do I delete this?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Have you asked him why he isn't interested in sex with you?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you sure the cheating has really ended?


----------

